# Type of release change draw cycle feel?



## bowhunt3138 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't know why but I have found the same thing.


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

Draw Weight is fixed, once you set the draw weight to a certain poundage. It does not matter what release (or fingers) you draw with, the weight will be the same regardless.

Now, if the cable has stretched, that would increase the DL... but since it hasn't been long since you shot it with thumb release and then switched to index release. so that shouldn't be it.

The only thing that could potentially change the feel of the draw is what muscle you use to draw the bow. You should be using your back muscle to draw the bow. But if you stop using your back muscle and started using your arm muscle instead, the draw will feel stiffer because your back muscle should be stronger than your arm muscle.

Another possibilities is that your index release is set too long... When you draw with your index release, can you feel the back wall as the string stop rest against the string?


----------



## HyperM3 (Nov 29, 2019)

Boomer2094 said:


> Draw Weight is fixed, once you set the draw weight to a certain poundage. It does not matter what release (or fingers) you draw with, the weight will be the same regardless.
> 
> Now, if the cable has stretched, that would increase the DL... but since it hasn't been long since you shot it with thumb release and then switched to index release. so that shouldn't be it.
> 
> ...


Yes, shouldn't you be able to feel the wall regardless of release being used? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

you would think so... but I have seen Newbies that just draw and try to anchor, while the string stop not hitting the string because the bow's DL was too long. Just wanted to eliminate some of the common things.

Just curious, try this with your index release: grip the link between the wrist strap and the head of your index release when you draw. see if that change the feel of the draw.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

I actually feel the opposite. Have same anchor and impact point so I know it isn't a setup thing. Hand held releases just seem a touch tougher to draw. I think everyone's strengths and geometry is different. That being said the difference is minimal and doesn't change which one I use. Just an observation.


----------



## HyperM3 (Nov 29, 2019)

Boomer2094 said:


> you would think so... but I have seen Newbies that just draw and try to anchor, while the string stop not hitting the string because the bow's DL was too long. Just wanted to eliminate some of the common things.
> 
> Just curious, try this with your index release: grip the link between the wrist strap and the head of your index release when you draw. see if that change the feel of the draw.


Hmm, I'll try that. I'm so conditioned to keep my finger behind the trigger, might be difficult on the muscle memory. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyKort (Feb 21, 2020)

interesting info. i have been looking to switch releases myself. When the bow shop reopens i will go in and try both before spending the money and not liking it.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

using a different release can certainly change the feel of the draw cycle. if you are using a typical four finger thumb style release that has a captive index or middle finger and then change to a three finger hinge, like a Comfort 3 and if your bow has fairly aggressive cams. the draw cycle can feel a lot less manageable and secure as you draw. if you are used to the security of a wrist strap release and then go to a hand held release of any style, the draw cycle can feel more aggressive and actually feel like you are drawing more weight. it takes several shots to familiarize yourself with the new feel of the different release.


----------

